# Tiger Woods vs. Phil Mickelson



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2018)

I'm not into golf--watching or playing. But this match I'd really like to watch. I'm going to try to. 




> Tiger Woods and Phil Mickelson will tee it up on Friday in Las Vegas for The Match, which will feature loads of cash ($9 million to the winner), plenty of side bets (Mickelson already put $200,000 on the table that he would birdie the first hole) and what should be one of the more unique golf viewing experiences we've ever had
> .
> There will be a lot going on on Friday for those who fork over the $19.99 to watch a few hours of two of the best to ever play the game going at it on the course (and on the mic). The presentation will include live odds on a variety of shots, drone footage and on-course interviews with the players. It's also uncensored.



https://www.cbssports.com/golf/news...art-time-live-stream-watch-online-tv-channel/


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 22, 2018)

I've watched golf for years,always been a fan of Phil not so much with Tiger.
I'll take a pass paying $20 to watch this 'over hyped' pay per view event


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2018)

What else am I going to do with my millions? Anyway, the each of them have some kind of charisma. I think this would be fun to watch the interaction between them, especially because of the challenge. And I also want to watch the extras where they banter. This is not my usual thing.  

Of course, I could be very much disappointed. Who knows.


----------



## Olivia (Nov 22, 2018)

Well, there goes that idea. With the time difference, it's going to be on in the morning when I'll be out.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 22, 2018)

Only watched golf when Tiger played.  Will not pay to watch though!


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 24, 2018)

Phil won in extra holes,won$9 million.
The reviews I read it seems the whole thing was a dud,glad I didn't fork over $20 bucks to watch.
When I first learned this was happening,I thought how strange considering Phil&Tiger haven't really been friends over the years
They don't need the money,hopefully it will go to a worthy charity Sue


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 24, 2018)

Apparently the PPV broke down and folks watched it for free, So Phil made 9 million and the PPV company lost everything.


----------



## WhatInThe (Nov 26, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> Phil won in extra holes,won$9 million.
> The reviews I read it seems the whole thing was a dud,glad I didn't fork over $20 bucks to watch.
> When I first learned this was happening,I thought how strange considering Phil&Tiger haven't really been friends over the years
> They don't need the money,hopefully it will go to a worthy charity Sue



That's what I heard. I wouldn't pay for it but many who did had to go through machinations just to get it then they said it didn't get exciting until the end. I'm surprised they didn't go to a free channel. It was a holiday for many and would've been plenty of potential viewers to draw advertisers. I simply don't buy pay for view events, movies etc. I'm paying enough for a basic package so I'm going to utilize that to the max.


----------

